
Alexa's offering a new widget to integrate graphs into your website - Sam_Odio
http://awis.blogspot.com/2007/04/alexa-traffic-graphs-come-and-get-em.html
======
Sam_Odio
Looks like they're working overtime to diffuse this whole thing. I wouldn't be
surprised if they also leaked the dirt on the Statsaholic founder.

It'll be interesting to see how all this turns out.

